
Ask HN: What is a good book on how to negotiate? - jumpship
I&#x27;m looking for a book that will give me insight into the expectations of the person on the other side of the negotiation, with the assumption that they are well practiced in the art. And having that insight, how to negotiate in good faith.
======
anitil
This is a topic I'm very interested in. I have a few links (no books sorry),
and would be keen to talk to you if you're interested (email in bio). I have
had fantastic success with negotiating benefits and extra pay, just the other
week I received 4 weeks paid paternity leave up front on top of an already
generous salary offer. It is a skill worth having

Steli Efti negotiation course (requires email registration) :
[https://courses.close.io/](https://courses.close.io/) Our very own patio11 :
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/)
Valerie Aurora :
[http://valerieaurora.org/howto_salary/](http://valerieaurora.org/howto_salary/)

~~~
andrei_says_
Thank you for this. The Efti course looks great.

------
mrks_
Never Split the Difference by Christopher Voss

~~~
lazyant
seconded, and it's like $10

------
cuchoi
We used 3-D Negotiation ([https://amzn.to/2Kyvzxx](https://amzn.to/2Kyvzxx))
at my negotiation class at Harvard. What I liked is that it goes through what
you should do before sitting to negotiate. In particular, deal design and the
setup of the negotiation.

I have also heard great thing about Never Split the Difference
([https://amzn.to/2KwiK6K](https://amzn.to/2KwiK6K)).

------
motohagiography
I have most of an abandoned book written on it. Abandoned because I will
finish it when I can show it actually works.

As a foundation, "Getting to Yes," is key, but as another commenter mentioned,
it has been considered outdated because it assumes rational parties. This
isn't a limit, as you need to play scales before you can play jazz, but there
are no "scale recitals."

"Rational," has a few concepts wrapped up in it. Main limit on the basic
theories (I would say) is that it focuses on discussing a transaction with a
finite outcome, positioning one another in relation to a commitment event. A
raise, a consulting rate, price of a car, etc.

Reality is that society has changed, and deals are really more about achieving
a temporary political equilibrium. You could say they always were, but strong
personal connections and relationships in business aren't as much of a factor
as public reputation/image has become. In a graph sense, many "weak ties," are
more valuable than a few strong ones.

IMHO, traditional negotiation assumed valuing "strong tie" networks.
Negotiation in a "weak tie," network has very different dynamics than a
"strong tie," network.

A very useful traditional reference is The Economist Guide:
[https://www.amazon.com/Economist-Negotiation-Z-Guide-
ebook/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Economist-Negotiation-Z-Guide-
ebook/dp/B00BLJURIO)

It is an encyclopedia/dictionary approach to get the concepts and an overview
of what people on the other side of the table likely already understand.

Weak tie negotiation uses some of the same traditional techniques, but
requires more advanced concepts from some other authors. Maybe I should finish
that book.

------
gzell
Getting to Yes: Negotiating Agreement Without Giving In

~~~
esbafb8
Up! Great one, thanks for reminding me of it.

~~~
evla
Seconded!

------
geordee
I like this book. [https://www.amazon.com/Negotiating-Guide-Youll-Revised-
Updat...](https://www.amazon.com/Negotiating-Guide-Youll-Revised-Updated-
ebook/dp/B01LY7FFOJ/)

In fact, you can read a lot of articles in the author’s blog to decide whether
to purchase or not.

[http://peterstark.com/negotiating-bully-shark-
jerk/](http://peterstark.com/negotiating-bully-shark-jerk/)

------
samstave
The art of the deal - for the anti-negotiator.

(Sorry - I just had to)

------
jason_slack
Check out Jim Camp. I have read a few of his books. One I really benefited
from was "Starts With No!".

[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jim+camp)

------
scarface74
Its not a book, but I thought the Slate podcast series on negotiating was
good...

[http://www.slate.com/articles/podcasts/negotiation.html](http://www.slate.com/articles/podcasts/negotiation.html)

------
jrs235
Herb Cohen's "You Can Negotiate Anything" it's an oldie (70's) but a goodie.

~~~
raadore
This and his Negotiate This!

------
kirankn
Value Negotiation: By Horacio Falcao [https://www.amazon.com/Value-
Negotiation-Finally-Win-Win-Rig...](https://www.amazon.com/Value-Negotiation-
Finally-Win-Win-Right/dp/9810681437/)

------
sidcool
I am reading (rather listening) the book "Getting to Yes: Negotiating
Agreement Without Giving In" by Roger Fisher, William L. Ury, Bruce Patton.

------
Lordarminius
1.Everything Is Negotiable by Gavin Kennedy

2.Getting to Yes

------
BjoernKW
Roger Dawson's Secrets of Power Negotiating is a classic.

